
Stop Hiring Data Scientists - antipaul
https://towardsdatascience.com/stop-hiring-data-scientists-30514028e202
======
antipaul
From the article:

1\. Stop hiring Data Scientists when you need an analyst.

2\. Stop hiring Data Scientists when you need an engineer.

------
ncmncm
Or, Hire an engineer when you need an engineer. We could say the same, WRT
Computer Scientists.

If you need a reliable system on time and within budget, the reliable way to
get it is with an engineer. Engineers can learn the CS or DS they will need
much more easily than the others can learn Engineering.

If you want to explore the frontiers of data analysis or category theory,
those others are a better bet.

------
oriel
This is more an article about the lack of a solid definition of Data
Scientist, than whether to start or stop hiring. Its on par with every
business looking for a way to shove "AI" into its marketing messaging.

Much like the article breaks down (and mentioned elsewhere here), Data
Scientists end up being Analysts or Engineers, even if the job space wants to
be somewhere in between. This ends up being reminiscent and similar to how the
title of Fullstack Engineer became synonymous with Front-end React JS
developer with a bit of Ruby on Rails.

tl;dr (IMO) for the whole thing: hyped tech and fad roles will run into
identity crisises at some point when reaching critical mass.

